# For a Good Time Call



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

Hey does any one know why theres a tag in my foursquare pants that says..."for a good time call" then a bunch of numbers? thought it was pretty funny ..is it just like that product number or something?


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

Well, have you tried calling it?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2010)

its not like a phone number i dont think....

03-5738-2557 ???


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2010)

aceitup1011 said:


> its not like a phone number i dont think....
> 
> 03-5738-2557 ???


035-738-2557

now it is


----------

